# Varathane Floor Refinishing system



## Big Dave (May 17, 2006)

I've heard a few bad stories about the Varathane products and I would advise not using it. If it's just worn down in a few spots and not down to bare wood I would call a floor finishing professional and have them take a look. More than likely it just needs a new coat of poly. The biggest problem is that you don't know if it is water base or oil base and they are not interchangeable. A flooring professional will be able to put on a new coat and keep from any major problems from occuring.

Just my opinion, Dave.


----------



## femmebot2277 (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info Dave. You're the first person thats even heard of the product so far, so I don't think I'll be using it.


----------



## tnormfrank (Jun 23, 2007)

*varathane renewal*

I used the kit yesterday in a small bedroom and the results were amazing. It made the floor shine like it had been sanded and coated (which I did to a larger bedroom a few years back). As long as your floor is in reasonably good shape, this product is for real!


----------



## keab (Jun 29, 2007)

*diamond hard finish*

tnormfrank:

when you put the diamond hard finish on, was it milky white? my husband and i are putting it on now and it's all milky white. will it dry clear? we're worried!!! 

kristie


----------



## tnormfrank (Jun 23, 2007)

It was milky white for the first 30-45 minutes but turns clear as it dries. I used a paint roller to apply the finish rather than the applicator.


----------



## keab (Jun 29, 2007)

*Great News*

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! My husband says, "I wish I would have known that before I started freaking out!" We were worried we were going to have to rent a sander and redo the whole entire floor!


----------



## hank2000cn (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi all, does anyone knows where to buy this kit in Toronto? Thanks


----------

